# problème de synchronisation entre mon iPhone et mon MBP



## audemartinoli (27 Février 2019)

Bonjour, 

depuis quelques temps mon iPhone ne se synchronise pas correctement : 
- quand je le branche à mon MBP et que je synchronise via iTunes, les podcasts que j'ai déjà vu via l'iPhone apparaissent dans ma liste de lecture sur l'iphone car pas correctement synchronisé sur mon mac 
- les livres que je lis sur iPhone ne se synchronise pas sur mon MBP (les marques pages ne sont pas les mêmes, le MBP est en retard comparé à mon iPhone
- le calendrier aussi rencontre quelques difficultés j'ai l'impression, mais j'ai réussi à régler le problème…

auriez-vous une idée de la marche à suivre pour remédier à cela ?

merci par avance


----------

